# Billerica, MA game looking for one player/GM



## starkad (Jul 20, 2004)

Greetings!

I play in (and often run for) a group at my house in Billerica. We're a mostly 30+ group (I am the only exception at 28). Two are married, one is engaged, and two are single. Gaming experience in the group exceeds 100 years, but we would gladly take someone newer to the game. It's all about having fun!

Some about us:

Current campaign: 7th Sea/Ravenloft 3.5e D&D
Past games: Shadowrun d20, Call of Cthulu, various 3.x D&D games
Gaming style: mid role play, high tactical combat (miniatures, battle mats, tactics, etc)
Number of people: 6 (1 of which shows up perhaps 50% of the time, another about 60%), 4 of which are regulars
Maturity of group: Depends ont he night, but usually pretty mature. Some of our jokes are fairly off the wall. Fun is what counts, though! 
When do you play: Tuesday nights from about 5:30pm until 10pm
How long have you all known each other: I've known one member for 12 years, another for 8, a third for 7, another for about 4 years, and the latest member about 3 months. They met mostly through my efforts to pull an rpg group together.


If you're interested in us, and think you'd be a good fit game-wise, drop me a line at: starkad AT gmail DOT com


----------



## replicant2 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Just saying "hi"*

Hello Starkad. Just wanted to pop in and say "hi". Name's Brian Murphy and I live in your neck of the woods (Reading), and I'm already happily involved in a gaming group in Litchfield, NH. It's just nice to see a fellow local gamer on these boards.  I wish you the best of luck finding another player.


----------



## starkad (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi Brian! 

There seems to be so few north of Boston, glad to see another gamer up in this neck of the woods also!

Mike aka Starkad


----------



## Brund the Decrepit (Jul 30, 2004)

Heya Mike,

If you have not had any luck maybe try posting something at the 3 Trolls game store in Chelmsford or maybe even the Hobby Bunker in Malden.

Too bad, I used to live on Concord Rd. and would have loved to join (well if the wife would have given spousal approval...   ).

Anyways, another somewhat local gamer just adding 2cp.

-Brund the Gamer from MA


----------

